# The Hopkins Method of Queen Rearing



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

This was the methoed I was using until I tried grafting. I had decent results using it, but prefer to graft now. 

You can produce a fair number doing it this way as well.


----------



## Beemeister (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks once again, Michael, for taking the time to transcribe this so that it is available for all of us. I've only had time to skim through it, but I plan to study it more in depth in the next couple of days.

Tim


----------



## asd (Jun 10, 2015)

I tried this method last Saturday and I'm impressed by the quantity of bees hanging on the underside of the frame. The layer is at least 5 cm. I'll take a picture next Monday when I remove the cells.
I used a powerful two story colony, put the queen aside with all the brood with opposite entry, shook most of the bees into the other box with stores and took a frame with young larvae from the breeding hive. No other preparations done. It is very fast, easy and fail safe. I really liked it so far.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Not being to easily use these methods of simple cell production is a genuine reason to not use plastic foundation. Although maybe with a little planning you could get them off with a special knife.... have to give that a bit of thought. Thanks for sharing - you always present interesting content.


----------



## asd (Jun 10, 2015)

David LaFerney said:


> Not being to easily use these methods of simple cell production is a genuine reason to not use plastic foundation. Although maybe with a little planning you could get them off with a special knife.... have to give that a bit of thought. Thanks for sharing - you always present interesting content.


I'll come up with results and pictures hopefully.

So far it's been such a bad weather that I couldn't make the nucs yesterday. The ripped pupae are not that sensitive and I think I can separate cells with a thin cutter. Last week I checked a cell to see how much royal jelly was left in it. I cut an entry and checked, then using my fingers I repaired the damage and put the cell in a cage and inside the hive. A couple of days later the virgin was live and well, placed it in a queen less nuc and she was accepted.

This method has some preparation steps that I skipped because I have. We'll see what happens.


----------



## asd (Jun 10, 2015)

... more coming when I remove the cells.


----------



## asd (Jun 10, 2015)

asd said:


> View attachment 24856
> View attachment 24857
> 
> 
> ... more coming when I remove the cells.


I should have respected the steps. I've got only a few cells. However I'll stick with J. Smith - Better Queens method from now on.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Michael - did you make up a special frame to boost the sideways frame of comb up over the top frame bars? I am visualizing a custom Hopkins inner cover.

Any comments about cut out 2 rows and killing 2 larvae vs cutting 3 rows and killing 3 larvae between cells?

Thank you, - KC


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael - did you make up a special frame to boost the sideways frame of comb up over the top frame bars?

I made the shim that held the frame.

>Any comments about cut out 2 rows and killing 2 larvae vs cutting 3 rows and killing 3 larvae between cells?

I took out every other row and two of three larva and it worked well enough. More space might have been helpful, though...


----------

